# صور لكنائس أوروبا ( متجدد ).



## thebreak-up (14 سبتمبر 2013)

1. كاتدرائية القديس باسيل ( موسكو - روسيا ). 



















 2. كاتدرائية ساجردا فاميليا ( برشلونة - إسبانيا ). 
















 3. كنيسة صوفيا سابقا ( اسطنبول - تركيا ).

















 4. كنيسة كولنير دوم ( ألمانيا ).








 5. كاتدرائية دي سانتا ماريا ( إسبانيا ).








 6. كنيسة بورجاند ( النرويج ).








 7. دي سانتا ماريا دي فيوري ( إيطاليا ).








 8. كاتدرائية القديس سافا ( صربيا ).









 9. كاتدرائبة وينشستر ( انجلترا ).









 10. نوتري دامي ( فرنسا ).





​


----------



## peace_86 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*كنائس جميلة..

الرب يباركك وننتظر المزيد*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوووين اووووي
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ميرسي
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

هما حلوين اوى
بس 3. كنيسة صوفيا سابقا ( اسطنبول - تركيا ). شكلها جامع مش كنيسة


----------



## thebreak-up (15 سبتمبر 2013)

11. كنيسة دومو ( إيطاليا ). 








12. كنيسة بيشيرسك ( أوكرانيا ).







13. كنيسة دي سان ماركو ( إيطاليا ).




​


----------



## peace_86 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> هما حلوين اوى
> بس 3. كنيسة صوفيا سابقا ( اسطنبول - تركيا ). شكلها جامع مش كنيسة



شوفي.. هي كانت كنيسة لأكثر من عشرة قرون.. فسرقوها العثمانيون وحولوها لجامع.. لكن بعد مجيء اتاتورك سنة 1923 قام وحولها لمتحف.. أنا زرتها وإلى اليوم في أيقونات مسيحية وعبارات إسلامية..


----------



## thebreak-up (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*14. كاتدرائية القديس ستيفن ( النمسا ).








15. كاتدرائية تشارترس ( فرنسا ).







16. كاتدرائية كادز ( إسبانيا ).








17. كاتدرائية اليكساندر نيفسكي ( استونيا ).







18. كاتدرائية نوتري ديم ( فرنسا ).








19. كاتدرائية القديس ستيفين باسليكا ( هنغاريا ).







20. كاتدرائية اور لايدي ( بلجيكا ).





*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> شوفي.. هي كانت كنيسة لأكثر من عشرة قرون.. فسرقوها العثمانيون وحولوها لجامع.. لكن بعد مجيء اتاتورك سنة 1923 قام وحولها لمتحف.. أنا زرتها وإلى اليوم في أيقونات مسيحية وعبارات إسلامية..



اها
يعنى هى دلوقتى متحف مشترك


----------



## aalyhabib (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*

جميله  جدااا


*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*روائع
شكرا جدا لمجهودك*​


----------



## بالإسلام أحيا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

أخي الفاضل .. أهذه صورة لكنيسة ؟؟

مكتوب عليها ابو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ... وكتوب أيضا الله جل جلاله
​


​
على ما اعتقد أن هذا  هو مسجد قبة الصخرة موجود في القدس في فلسطين ...

وليست كنيسة أروبيه كما تزعم ..

أخي أعد النظر جيدًأ​


----------



## kawasaki (9 أكتوبر 2013)

بالإسلام أحيا قال:


> *أخي الفاضل .. أهذه صورة لكنيسة ؟؟*
> 
> 
> *مكتوب عليها ابو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ... وكتوب أيضا الله جل جلاله*
> ...







*الراجل كاتب سابقا يافندم *
*وعلي ما اعتقد انها كانت كنيسه قبل الاحتلال  *​


----------



## بالإسلام أحيا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *الراجل كاتب سابقا يافندم *
> *وعلي ما اعتقد انها كانت كنيسه قبل الاحتلال  *[/CENTER]


 
لا يا أخي لم يكن قبة الصخرة يوما ما كنيسة واسأل النصرانيين بفلسطين وهم سيقنعونك​


----------



## kawasaki (9 أكتوبر 2013)

بالإسلام أحيا قال:


> *لا يا أخي لم يكن قبة الصخرة يوما ما كنيسة واسأل النصرانيين بفلسطين وهم سيقنعونك*​






*حضرتك الصوره من تركيا *
*من اسطنبول *
*مش من فلسطين *

*وبعدين ممكن حضرتك ممكن تسألي انتي *
*قبه الصخره   في تحتيه ايه؟؟؟*​


----------



## بالإسلام أحيا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *حضرتك الصوره من تركيا *
> *من اسطنبول *
> *مش من فلسطين *
> 
> ...


 
يا أخي صاحب الموضوع أخطأ . .. وكل انسان بخطئ .. مافي حد ما بخطئ..

واقبة الصخرة أنا زرتها ... وأنا مسلمة ... 

ما تتمسك أخي بشيء وإنت ما اطلعت عليه او زرته ...​


----------



## kawasaki (9 أكتوبر 2013)

بالإسلام أحيا قال:


> *يا أخي صاحب الموضوع أخطأ . .. وكل انسان بخطئ .. مافي حد ما بخطئ..*
> 
> 
> *واقبة الصخرة أنا زرتها ... وأنا مسلمة ... *
> ...






*تصدقي صح!!!*
*صاحب الموضوع غلط فعلا *
*وانا كمان *
*معلش ساميحينا يا اختي *
*اصل احنا مازورناش فلسطين قبل كده .....*


*في واحد عليا النحمه ما اعرفه *
*مصور الكنيسه فيديو *
*في تركيا *
*ومقام سيدي الهلوسي في تركيا *
*[YOUTUBE]/5gFNpWl7ocE[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## بالإسلام أحيا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *تصدقي صح!!!*
> *صاحب الموضوع غلط فعلا *
> *وانا كمان *
> *معلش ساميحينا يا اختي *
> ...


 
حقا أعتذر أخي..


----------



## peace_86 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> اها
> يعنى هى دلوقتى متحف مشترك



*ردي القادم سيفيد الأخت أحيا بالإسلام..

كنيسة آيا صوفيا هي كاتدرائية بناها الإمبراطور البيزنطي جاستنيان في عام 532 م.
وآيا صوفيا تعني دار الحكمة المقدسة.

وعلى مدار 10 قرون كانت الكنيسة للمسيحيين حتى جاء العثمانيون سنة 1453 م بقيادة السلطان العثماني محمد بن عثمان الملقب بالفاتح والذي حولها لجامع للمسلمين. من غير أي رتوش هو سرق الكنيسة وحولها لجامع قسراً وعنوة.
لكن المصادر الإسلامية مع الأسف غير صريحة بهذا الشأن فهي ترى ان المسيحيين باعوا للعثمانيين كنيستهم. وهذا أمر لا يقنع حتى الغبي والجاهل.

كانت الأيقونات والرموز المسيحية تملأ تلك الكاتدرائية العظيمة، 
وبحكم قلة خبرة العثمانيون (فيما يخص الهندسة المعمارية) فأنهم لم يستطيعوا ازالة تلك الرموز فغطوا الرموز عن طريق دهن الحيطان والأسقف بمواد غير قوية..
لكن بعد فترة تلاشت الصبغات الدهنية وبدأت تظهر الأيقوانت شيئاً فشيئاً..

وأنا شخصياً زرت كنيسة آيا صوفيا .. فالحيطان والأسقف عليها رموز مسيحية. أما العبارات الإسلامية فهي عبارة عن صور معلقة وعواميد وألواح. ومن النظرة الاولى يتضح للزائر أن هذا المبنى كانت كنيسة ثم أصبحت مسجداً فالأسبقية تتضح فور المشاهدة الأولى.

وبعد طرد العثمانيون سنة 1923 بقيادة القائد التركي مصطفى كمال أتاتورك قام بتحويل مسجد آيا صوفيا (والتي هي بالأصل كنيسة) وحولها لمتحف يزورها الزائرين.
أي أنها لم تعد دار للعبادة أبداً لأي من الطرفين.
وهذه المبادرة تعد اقوى مبادرة فعلها أتاتورك في عهده ..

لكنها لم تكن كافية. فالكنيسة يجب أن تعود لأصحابها.


أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت الفكرة.. سلام :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## بالإسلام أحيا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *ردي القادم سيفيد الأخت أحيا بالإسلام..*
> 
> *كنيسة آيا صوفيا هي كاتدرائية بناها الإمبراطور البيزنطي جاستنيان في عام 532 م.*
> *وآيا صوفيا تعني دار الحكمة المقدسة.*
> ...


 
*أشكرك أخي الفاضل للتوضيح ...*​


----------

